# Suddenly my Application doesn't exist...!! What to do..??



## saideepthota (Oct 5, 2012)

Today I've logged in immigration-NZ site and opened my SF application.... and ooopsss... my application doesn't exist.... what to do guys......

Do I need to register again with another e-mail ID...?


----------



## manish.rupapara (Apr 21, 2013)

same to me. My application does not appear after login...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You'll find you are unable to re-register for the online system as the choice to apply for Silver Fern is disabled which I would expect is the issue.
It appears that Immigration refresh the Silver Fern application process on the 27th April each year - 48hrs before the portal actually opens allowing you to submit the 2013 Silver Fern application.
I expect you will have issues logging in, registering and saving any info until the 27th ?


----------



## saideepthota (Oct 5, 2012)

So I have to register or fill my application after 27th again...??


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Not 100% sure, but in my opinion yes.
I've even tried to register myself for online services and the only option it gives me is to apply online for EOI - residency via skilled migrant visa.
The Silver Fern option is disabled.


----------



## saideepthota (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh... ok.... in 'my application' status it is showing 'pending' but where do I submit....


----------



## manish.rupapara (Apr 21, 2013)

Actually, it leads to screen where it mentioned that, 'Quota for this year is full, currently there is no place available

I feel, our online form may be available, but not sure.... They may wipe out the older application from db.

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I expect it means the current years quota is full.....April 2012 to April 2013 (this became full 8 minutes after it opened last year!).

As I said this should be refreshed by Immigration on the 27th but only my opinion ?


----------

